# Carp Fest Coming To Buckeye Lake



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

BUCKEYE LAKE * More than $3,500 in cash prizes will be awarded for carp
caught during Buckeye Lake for Tomorrow¹s first ever Buckeye Lake Carp Fest
July 15 -17.

It might sound like a Beacon April Fool¹s Day story, but it¹s the real deal.

³The Carp Fest is designed to promote awareness of the challenges we face as
a community in improving the overall water quality throughout the
watershed,² BLT President Merv Barthlow explained. ³Reducing the carp
population is only one part of the process, but a very important part.²

As a bottom feeder, carp uproot aquatic vegetation and resuspend phosphorus
from the lake sediment. The fish themselves also produce significant amounts
of phosphorus which helps bluegreen algae grow.

The Carp Fest is modeled after Grand Lake St. Marys Restoration Commission¹s
³Get the Carp Outta Here² tournament held June 3-5. About 300 registered
fishermen removed more than 8,000 lbs. of carp from Grand Lake St. Marys.

Registration and weigh-in will be done at the North Shore boat ramp off Ohio
79 in Buckeye Lake Village. Registration is just $5 per fisherman and begins
at 3 p.m. on Friday, July 15. All fishermen age 16 and older must have a
valid Ohio fishing license. Cash prizes will be awarded in 12 different
categories. Fishing may begin at 5 p.m. on Friday, July 15 and ends at 5
p.m. on Sunday, July 17. Two prizes will be awarded over the entire 48-hour
period.

The BLASST Monster Carp award pays $500 for the largest by weight carp
caught during the entire tournament. Second place and third place pay $250
and $100 respectively.

Buckeye Lake Marina is sponsoring the Most Carp Caught by Weight prizes
which are the same as the BLASST payments.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Any word if they'll split the class for Bowfishing/Rod n Reel ?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Got word from Charlie that bow fishing is permitted in the tournament.So anything legal is permitted,Let's help them clear out some carp


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

This was the issue I seen while fishing the GLSM "Get the Carp outta here "event - You can not expect rod & reel anglers to keep pace aginst bow anglers .


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

I might make a trip out see if I get lucky.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like we all get to fish together for a common goal. I really could use the money and clear out some carp from the lake. I hope the weigh station has long hours and can weight barrels. Where you guys fishing, I may stop by and say hello!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

This weekend it starts,time to get a few out of Buckeye


----------

